# Hello folks.



## New Kittens

Another newbie here. 

I recently rescued 4 kits and last night I captured the mother. Looks like I'm going to need some advice...  

I'll be posting as things develop. 

Excellent site, BTW. 

Wayne


----------



## mstx

Welcome. i hope you find the advice you need here


----------



## New Kittens

Thank you. Looks like a well informed group here. It's been many years since I had kittens to care for, but I was born on a farm in SE Michigan, so I familiar with all sorts of animals, especially cats & dogs.

Wayne


----------



## dmcwlvssr

Welcome! congrats on the new family


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Welcome and Bless you for rescueing the mom and babies. They will be alot of fun. Youll find lots of great advice here.


----------



## DesnBaby

. for adopting the kittens and momma and we need pictures of that too. :wink:


----------



## sweetyanna

welcome! I'm new too but great job on the rescue! Wishing the best!
By the way mstx, my cat has the _exact_ same collar as the kitty in your sig. 8O


----------



## New Kittens

*Mama cat*

Ok, finally got the hang of this. Here is Mama Cat..
She is about a year old and this is her first litter.


----------



## New Kittens

Mama cat watching un-named female calico.


----------



## marie73

:heart


----------



## mstx

sweetyanna said:


> By the way mstx, my cat has the _exact_ same collar as the kitty in your sig. 8O


My mom bought it for Munchkin! Ever since we put it on her she has turned into a snob lol


----------



## OctoberinMaine

They're both so cute! They were ferals? How are they doing in your home?


----------



## Jeanie

Welcome, Wayne. You're one of the good guys!


----------



## Leazie

Welcome Wayne. Momma is gorgeous, and the baby is way beyond cute. Thank you for making such a difference in their lives.


----------



## New Kittens

> They're both so cute! They were ferals? How are they doing in your home?


I keep them on the sun porch. I retrieved the 4 kittens from the crawl space under the house. They were 16 days old, (+/- a few hours). I kept them in the house in an improvised nest, (cardboard box with newspapers and towels ), and sitting on a warm hotpad. I hand fed them for 5 days until I finally caught the mama. 

I made a nest for Mama cat and kits and she took to it right away. The next night we had a nasty storm with lots of thunder and lightning. It scared her and she tried to move them, I found them the next morning huddled in a crack between the chimney and a small stepladder leaning against it. I moved her back to the nest, but she just moved the kits back, so I made some room and stuffed a small cat bed in there. That's working out ok so far. 

I'm uploading the pics now. You can see the first nest and the 2nd. one. 

Mama cat seems unable to provide enough milk, so I'm still hand feeding them. 

As soon as it's safe to do so, I'll have her spayed then she can come and go as she pleases.

I've chosen the 2 kittens I will keep and the lady at the local Pizza Hut wants the other 2. 

Here is gramps, (me), feeding b/w un-named male.


----------



## marie73

Oh, Wayne, that is such a precious picture! Look at that teeny tiny cat in your loving hands!


----------



## New Kittens

Actually, he is bigger then he looks there. I'm a big guy with big hands. :lol: 

Here is Mama cat with my Little Susie. She was very weak when I got her out and I wasn't sure she would make it. She is doing well now but is still not as lively as the others.


----------



## marie73

Cali (my avatar) was the runt of her abandoned litter and not expected to live, either, but now she's my wild girl!  

Little Susie is adorable - so glad she's doing better.


----------



## New Kittens

Here is B/W un-named male and Toby, the kindof calico male. I'm keeping Toby and Little Susie.


----------



## marie73

So cute!!


----------



## my5kitties

New Kittens said:


> Here is B/W un-named male and Toby, the kindof calico male. I'm keeping Toby and Little Susie.


So Mama Cat had two calicos? And a male one at that? Wow...male calicos are very rare.


----------



## New Kittens

Little Susie having lunch...


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Wayne that picture of you feeding the little kitten is pretty special. I love the little tuxedo! How cute is he (or she)!!!! Im glad all the kittens have made it. It can be touch and go the first two weeks.


----------



## marie73

Oh, my! Little Susie looks like a little Cinderella (well, sort of). :luv

I can see why you're keeping her.


----------



## New Kittens

She keeps changing color. At first she was all white, then the ears turned black, now her tail is turning black, and look at the gray on her forehead. Maybe she is part chameleon..  

Their eyes are still blue. How old are they when they change to green?


----------



## marie73

If she's part Siamese, her eyes may stay blue. I think. (Not an expert on breeds and colors.)


----------



## New Kittens

Don't think there is any Siamese in these kits, Mama cats mama looks pretty much like her, and her daddy is a large orange tom who owns the neighborhood. He is also the father of my kits. My next project is to trap the tom and get him fixed.


----------



## New Kittens

More pictures in my gallery. Still have to add comments to the pics.

http://www.catforum.com/photos/showgallery.php?cat=6230&ppuser=10924


----------



## marie73

They're all so adorable. (You don't _have_ to add comments.)


----------



## New Kittens

It's really amazing. As little as they are, they are 4 independent personalities. The B/W male is bigger and stronger then the others. I think he will be a big cat when he grows up. And he is a bully! 8O 

The female calico is very lively and aggressive. She boxes and wrangles with the others. Just terminal cuteness. :roll:


----------



## melysion

those kitties are so cute.. they are lucky to have found you


----------



## New Kittens

Just finished giving them their evening bottle. They are cranky tonite. Wanted to chew on the nipple. They took a little less then 60ml. Guess they are cutting teeth. I see 4 tiny fangs, about 1mm long and sharper then needles. I had to wrap 2 of them in towels to give them a bottle. And their claws, so sharp. I have puncture wounds on both hands.  

So funny, as soon as I come out, they clamber out of the nest and follow me around. Toby will start climing up my pants leg. 

They are just 25 days old today and I see daily changes in them. Just amazing...


----------



## Mitts & Tess

A mom cat can breed with several Toms when they are in heat. Thus kittens can come out a variety of colors. Maybe a Siamese dad snuck in there. They are all looking very healthy and hardy. Terminal cuteness is right!


----------



## DesnBaby

Aww, such cute pictures, thanks for sharing, hope they grow healthy and strong and that you catch the dad!


----------



## New Kittens

Mama Cat was waiting at the door this morning when I got up. She was hungry! She ate twice yesterday, so maybe she is producing more milk. I hope so. 

The kits were starving too. As soon as I sat down I had kits all over my feet. In a flash, Toby was up my pants leg and hanging on my T-shirt, looking me in the face. 

Had trouble getting the 2 calicos to suck. All they wanted to do was chew on the nipple. The B/W male does this as well for a bit, but soon gets down to it. Little Susie didn't waste time but just settled down to a steady nurse. She took 28ml at one shot! The most ever. 

The B/W male, (I've started calling him Buster), (why do we name our pets the way we do?), seems like the names just popped in my head.

Buster took 30ml and drained the bottle. Went and refilled and tried the calicos again, finally getting them to take 20ml each. Toby seems to have the most problems with sucking and is always chewing on the nipple. Hope this is not a problem for him.

Put Toby down and Buster was back for more. He took another 20ml! At this rate, he will be twice as big as the others. It's going to be interesting when they start taking real food.... :catmilk 

All in all, they took over 100ml. Sure can't complain about their appetite..

Mama Cat is doing an excellent job of keeping them clean. Much better then I was. 

How does she handle their waste products? The nest is clean and does not smell. This is a new area for me. 

I'm beginning to think that there may be some Siamese in the genes here.
Little Susie is surly developing the classic Siamese markings. She will be a real beauty....

26 days old.


----------



## Jeanie

Yes, I think there is definitely some Siamese in the bloodlines! Mother cat will clean up after the kittens, probably until the kittens eat kitten food. They will be ready to try pureed food very soon, within days. It will be messy, but they'll catch on! 

I would allow them and Mother access to the same litter box so that they can learn from her. And you can scratch their little paws in the litter also, as they often like to play or sleep in the litter box...until they know what it's for. 

You're doing such a great job. The picture of the little kitten in your gentle hands is worth a fortune.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

If one of the kittens seems to be lagging behind on the nursing you can alway hand suringe KMR into their mouths. Im doing that right now with my momma's kittens.

At about 6 weeks ???I think you should try some babyfood meat to see if theyd lap it up and then introduce soft food. Then the nursing can slow down. Ive put dabs on kittens edge of their mouths or squited a tiny bit in to stimulate them to start eating food.

When you get to this stage:
They do make a dry kitten food by Royal Canin that is baby size. Its in a pink bag with tiny tiny morsels. Make sure its not the 4-month pink bag cuz the morsels are a bigger different shape!

When you put out a litter box for them to start using be sure and not use any type of clumping litter. I use Worlds Best or Swheat. Clumping litter can kill a kitten. 

When the mother grooms her kittens "down there" it stimulates them to pee and poo and she eats it. I know it is gross. But that is why its so clean in her nesting area!

Those kittens sure have bonded with you. Its heartwarming to hear about it


----------



## New Kittens

Thanks for the info everyone. The kits are now running around and playing, wrestling, stalking each other, all the usual kitten stuff. They are progressing so quickly! They will be 28 days tomorrow. 

I uploaded another group of pics this morning.

More terminal cuteness..








Buster checking out Mama Cats food. He will be the first to eat solid food.








MamaCat watching play..








Playing tag.


----------



## seashell

Oh look at their cute little paws! What adorable little sweeties. :heart 

seashell


----------



## marie73

OMGosh! So cute!


----------



## mstx

Last pictures Bottom left....... I WANT!!!!! its sooo cute! They are all so cute!!! but that one is just too too cute!!!


----------



## Jeanie

What a beautiful litter they are!


----------



## DesnBaby

Aww, kittes are so sweet!


----------



## New Kittens

My kits are now 31 days old and just so active. After I feed them, I sit on the floor and play with them. They love it! Climbing all over me, biting my toes, (ouch!). Little Susie started out very weak, you wouldn't know her now, she has grown so. She is very active and fights with her brothers and sisters. Even Mama Cat comes over to me for a scratch.

I bought a kitchen scale Thurs., and weighted the kits. 

Buster is 494 grams. !
Clro is 449 grams. (the female calico).
Toby is 450 grams
Little Susie is 452 grams. 

We had some cold weather last week and the sun porch is unheated, so I put a small electric heater in a wire cage and covered the cord with throw rugs and towels. It worked well to the take the edge off the chill. 

I uploaded more Pictures in my album. 

Here is Cleo getting weighed.









I mixed my 3rd. batch of Kitten Glop yesterday. The kittens love it. Even Mama Cat likes it. If I spill a drop here or there, she finds it and licks the floor clean. I adjusted the formula a little to use a full 12 oz. can of evaporated milk and make the batch come out to 32 ozs. I heat it in the microwave to 160f and then put it in sterilized recycled 16 oz cheeze wiz jars. Then seal and put in the frig. Keeps good that way.


----------



## New Kittens

33 days old. Kits have started eating solid food. I bought a small bag of IAMS Kitten, the little crunchies for kittens. They seem to like it. Started eating right away. Mama Cat likes it too.


----------



## melysion

so cute, its lovely to see these little ones grow


----------



## ~lbtkat5~

Awww!! The little kitty is SOO tiny!! :luv


----------

